# ship nail it appears to be copper



## hunter2000 (Dec 3, 2013)

Any thoughts what this might have been used for? Found it near salt water and where they may have built old boats.


----------



## hunter2000 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: ]ossible ship nail it appears to be copper*

craftsmanship on the head is nice.


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: ]ossible ship nail it appears to be copper*

I would agree with your assessment of a ship nail.  The copper wouldn't corrode like iron.  Pretty big nail when compared to your finger in the picture.  How long is it? Scott


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: ]ossible ship nail it appears to be copper*

That looks familiar, isn't it a vampire stake? [8|]


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 4, 2013)

It is probably bronze.  Very likely it is a spike for a ship...there is a place up in New Brunswick just at the high tide mark that I have metal detected dozens of the very same spike.  My understanding is that they were used primarily for military or high-spec sailing vessels...lower end vessels had wooden pegs instead.  Probably mid 1800's.  Nice find!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 4, 2013)

Might it not be useful to know the dimensions of this piece? The head appears triangular...


----------



## hunter2000 (Dec 5, 2013)

It's 8 1/4 long and 1/2 wide 
Thanks for the replies


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd think it unused, and would be following up on the shipbuilding angle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.treasurenet.com/forums/shipwrecks/368187-lead-sheathing-spikes-strange-fossil-petrified-object-responds-like-iron.html


----------

